# Disto and software pack for DLNA File/Media server



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2011)

I am looking for a good Linux Distro and software set for my File/media server supporting DLNA streaming to xbox360 and PS3. I also plan to combine it with my Usenet account as a TV PVR. I also have a TV tuner Hauppague 1850 I may stick in it. 

I generally use Debain *buntu based distros but am open to alternatives that just effin work. 

I plan to set it up as headless with remote access and web admin so suggestions and how to please.

Specs: 
expect about 4-8 HDDs so when suggesting include RAID or no-RAID with RAID Type Recommendation ( I expect 1/5/10) I dont generally like RAID but will use it if need be.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are planning on that AMD build might want to specify that for HW requirements  Not sure how far along linux has come with AMD support. Might still have issues with certain kernels.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> If you are planning on that AMD build might want to specify that for HW requirements  Not sure how far along linux has come with AMD support. Might still have issues with certain kernels.



8GB RAM
4-8 2+TB HDDs
1.6Ghz+ Dual Core E350 or APU
Hauppauge 1850 Tuner card for QAM recording ( prefer software that will also rip out commercials from streams)
Headless
Not hooking up to TV.
Streaming to PS3/360/Wii/PC
DLNA
MKV support


----------

